# Glad I don't live in 'Merica



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

dom-mas said:


> Canadians are cheeseheads because we cross the border for cheaper cheese?
> 
> 
> We cross the border for EVERYTHING because EVERYTHING is cheaper in the US...except maple syrup and it's only cheaper in New Brunswick, Quebec and Ontario
> ...


Especially since American cheese is nasty.:laughing:


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

dom-mas said:


> Canadians are cheeseheads because we cross the border for cheaper cheese?
> 
> 
> We cross the border for EVERYTHING because EVERYTHING is cheaper in the US...except maple syrup and it's only cheaper in New Brunswick, Quebec and Ontario
> ...


I buy booze outside onterrible whenever I get a chance. Buddy of mine has a camp just outside new liskeard, about an hour to Quebec. Its almost even worth entering Quebec for.


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

PatChap said:


> I buy booze outside onterrible whenever I get a chance. Buddy of mine has a camp just outside new liskeard, about an hour to Quebec. Its almost even worth entering Quebec for.


You have no idea how good you have it. I live on the Ontario/Manitoba border and 24 beer is 10 bucks cheaper in Ontario. Close to 50 bucks here.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

beer in Quebec is so much cheaper....at a regular depanneur you can save $8 a 24, at one that caters to cross border beer shoppers it can be $10 or more. be grateful you don't live in BC. Last tme I was there, 10 years now, a flat was $40 or so, where here it was $30 or so. Can't imagine what a flat costs now


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

dom-mas said:


> beer in Quebec is so much cheaper....at a regular depanneur you can save $8 a 24, at one that caters to cross border beer shoppers it can be $10 or more. be grateful you don't live in BC. Last tme I was there, 10 years now, a flat was $40 or so, where here it was $30 or so. Can't imagine what a flat costs now


For a couple years the one we went to, just inside the border had a big sign *WHY GO FURTHER' BEER HERE* Fantastic marketing.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Ya...don't get caught running those bottles across a provincial line...we still have bootlegging on the books


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> Ya...don't get caught running those bottles across a provincial line...we still have bootlegging on the books


I just heard all that from a friend


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> Ya...don't get caught running those bottles across a provincial line...we still have bootlegging on the books


Haven't been caught yet.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> http://www.harrisranchbeef.com/aboutus/story.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


Wow, they really are happy cows. I wonder who their marketing agent is.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

dom-mas said:


> I just heard all that from a friend


Stupid part is...you can bring as much as you want from the US or any other country as you declare it when re-entering Canada, no where to stop and declare from province to province. And I highly doubt the guy who catches you would believe that your going to report it properly and pay the provincial tax.

Pickle and I on our return trip from Panama was my smuggler...I guess he will realize it when he reads this...haha...he was legal in Panama for booze and smokes, but not in Canada...so technically I was over the limit...I played dumb and he carried the contraband past customs...no problem...thanks Pickle....you'll be legal next time


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Remember in the early '90's when they opened the border to cross province alcohol. Before that Moosehead and keiths were just a rumour from folks who'd been east. Yet Miller, Bud, Coors etc... were here to purchase


----------



## eddy051 (Sep 12, 2013)

TxElectrician said:


> Doesn't really look out of line to me.


Yeah sure, no big deal just a contractor being dishonest and ripping customers off via clause #2, 3, 5, 6, 10 of his contract in section "general notes"

SUUUURE SUPPORT ANOTHER SCAMMING BORTHA! Elvis did no drugs!


1/2 the truth is better than the full truth. :whistling   Scum bag. :blink:


Also this is for you





the plague of greedy craftsman lol.

telling the truth as you see it!



dom-mas said:


> Remember in the early '90's when they opened the border to cross province alcohol. Before that Moosehead and keiths were just a rumour from folks who'd been east. Yet Miller, Bud, Coors etc... were here to purchase


It's a matter of population control :whistling


Higher alcohol content = more free thinking. You don't want that do you?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

eddy051 said:


> Yeah sure, no big deal just a contractor being dishonest and ripping customers off via clause #2, 3, 5, 6, 10 of his contract in section "general notes"
> 
> SUUUURE SUPPORT ANOTHER SCAMMING BORTHA! Elvis did no drugs!
> 
> ...


Nothing dishonest about it at all. You have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

eddy051 said:


> It's a matter of population control :whistling
> 
> 
> Higher alcohol content = more free thinking. You don't want that do you?


What? Beer in Ontario and beer in Nova Scotia tend to both be @ 5%, except for specialty beers or light beers. Same alcohol content just a law that didn't allow cross border alcohol sales but did allow cross international border alcohol sales...Alcohol content had nothing to do with it


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

eddy051 said:


> I'm sorry but there is something seriously wrong with this country when you need a contract this F'in long , then you have customers who don't read it, and a contractor who is not up front with ALL the details.
> 
> I quit working for this guy after I learned his tactics of only revealing half the truth (permits, electrical, engineering, etc)
> 
> What's even more scary is people are signing this without actually reading them.


You made a mistake leaving that company for that reason. Were you expecting him to license as an electrical contractor, go to school and become a structural engineer and manipulate permit offices.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

dom-mas said:


> What? Beer in Ontario and beer in Nova Scotia tend to both be @ 5%, except for specialty beers or light beers. Same alcohol content just a law that didn't allow cross border alcohol sales but did allow cross international border alcohol sales...Alcohol content had nothing to do with it


It's all taxes, that's it, that's all, and they call them 'sin taxes'. Alcohol and tobacco are the largest ones followed by quite a few smaller items...like air conditioning


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

eddy051 said:


> Yeah sure, no big deal just a contractor being dishonest and ripping customers off via clause #2, 3, 5, 6, 10 of his contract in section "general notes"
> 
> SUUUURE SUPPORT ANOTHER SCAMMING BORTHA! Elvis did no drugs!
> 
> ...


I didn't see anything dishonest in that. And if a customer did see it as dishonest and still signs it Whos fault is that. All he has to do is say no. Are you not responsible for reading and understanding the contract yourself?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

